# Diesel engine pics!



## Nilocd (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello everyone
This is my first time on the forum
I am looking for any pics etc of the Lowestoft engine builders AK Diesels
They stopped building many years ago and pictures of the engineering.workshops, engies are rather scarce.
nilocd


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome from Canada ; enjoy the site . Regards Derek


----------



## dtlowe (Jun 4, 2005)

*Alan King diesels*



Nilocd said:


> Hello everyone
> This is my first time on the forum
> I am looking for any pics etc of the Lowestoft engine builders AK Diesels
> They stopped building many years ago and pictures of the engineering.workshops, engies are rather scarce.
> nilocd


Served my apprenticeship with John Lewis in Aberdeen and ended up in the drawing office. We built a couple of these engines under licence, for trawlers.
I recall having to draw an AK diesel by building up a picture from a drawing of each individual part. Actually still have a print of same taken from a cloth drawing. Interested. 

Cheers from N.Z.

David Lowe


----------



## Nilocd (Apr 13, 2008)

AK Diesels
Hello David
Many thanks for the info
I am interested in a copy, maybe reduced size.
Nilocd


----------



## Magic Fingers (Jun 1, 2008)

There's one in Mincarlo alongside the Heritage Quay at Lowestoft Yacht Harbour. Speak to the guys nicely and they may let you see it.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings MF and a warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------

